# How to ACTUALLY harvest?



## THC (Apr 20, 2008)

hey guys...
 i no dis mayb kinda random.. but whatever forum i go into, n wateva posts or links that ppl send me that i go into always have the same thing: 
how to cure buds n how to dry them bla bla bla...

But what i really need to know n cant find anywhere.... (as i am a first-time grower) :
 what the hell do u do with the plant just before curing n rite after it has reached maturity? 

I mean, should i cut the buds off? or leave them there? Should i rip the plant out with the roots, or cut the wholt hing? etc. etc. 

i would like to hear everyone's favorite method here so that i cn try one of em.

P.S. (i dont want to be rude, but i jus wanna save your n my time) What i don't need you to tell me, is all the procedurec after i cut it... e.g. paper bag technique, then jar curing etc. i read a lot bout that i jus dont no what to do with my plant rite nw as im bout a week away from harvestin (or less)  :hubba: 

peace guys


----------



## SativaWeed (Apr 20, 2008)

Whole plants can be hungupside down but it is much easier to hang branches cut in 1-2 foot lenghts. These can be hung along lines, laid on trays or placed on shelves. it is easy to hang bud using clothes pins or twist ties. You may go ahead and manicure the plants while the leaves are still turgid or wait till nearly dry if moisture isn't going to be a problem.
 that's all I got. Happy harvest!


----------



## THC (Apr 20, 2008)

Btw... jus 2 make sure that im nt being incorrect here, im postin sum pics of ma buds, its a euforia plant 6 weeks into flo.

btw, i no its stretched, but i didnt no how to rly grow until i signed up 2 dis forum  n i did that bout a month into growin  so yeh i made sh*tloadz of mistakes, but wtv, thats d pics of my beutiful gurl :]


----------



## THC (Apr 20, 2008)

so ur tellin me i cn jus rip ma baby out of the soil, n hang her upside down in ma wardrobe or wtv? 

n no the humidity is definitely not a problem, or its mayb even too small coz the bud will dry too fast...as my house is rly RLy dry... like my average humidity here is bout 25%... in summer bout 30-35% but nyways, 

-does the plant (while dryin upside down) need light? or does it need complete darkness?
-do i need a fan or is it better with a small omaout of air movement?
-what temperature? (preferably in celcius as i live in poland  )

n how long should i do this 4... i men can i actually dry my bud completely in this way so that its smokeable? or is this jus like what you do befor actually curin etc?

thnx... n soz bout all the questionz   

keep it green


----------



## Hick (Apr 20, 2008)

THC said:
			
		

> so ur tellin me i cn jus rip ma baby out of the soil, n hang her upside down in ma wardrobe or wtv?
> 
> n no the humidity is definitely not a problem, or its mayb even too small coz the bud will dry too fast...as my house is rly RLy dry... like my average humidity here is bout 25%... in summer bout 30-35% but nyways,
> 
> ...


"IMHO" no need for any roots. Just whack it off at ground level, remove yoou bigger fan leaves, 'n hang it in the dark, 15-20*C. Once the stems become brittle, will "snap" when bent. Start the cure.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Apr 23, 2008)

OR...if you want to rejuv your plant, just cut of the top 2/3 and hang dry.

Take the remaining 1/3 of the plant and put it back on 18/6 or 24/0 to re-veg it. In a few weeks, you can switch to 12/12 again to flower for another harvest.


----------



## G_48911 (Apr 23, 2008)

not bad for a first grow.i might suggest the lst technique but i think you did a good job bro.i would also suggest doing it the way hick said.i've  done it both ways and it seems like when i left the stem long,it made the weed a tap bit more potent,i was told it allows the  thc thats in the whole length of the stem to go into the buds (this may be wrong) but from my experiences,its the best way to go. anyways,good luck


----------



## smokybear (Apr 23, 2008)

She looks great. Nice work on her. I also agree with Hick. Chop her at ground level and hang in the dark to dry. You can cut the bigger fan leaves off before hanging. Once the stems snap when you bend them, they are ready to go into mason jars for a good cure. Hope this helps. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Joseph James (Apr 23, 2008)

nice plant man


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 24, 2008)

Hello THC

This will help you, change the xx to tt

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxHIhMyfstU&feature=related

By the way, cut your girl at soil level and do it 1 branch at a time then hang to dry, some people leave the leaf intact as they dry the bud and trim like this after the bud is dry, Im in England and our weather wont allow me to leave the leaf on as it dried because of the damp and risk of mould, so personally i trim exactly like the utube vid and it dries quicker for me, each to their own method, this is simply my way.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 26, 2008)

trim all big fan leaves let dry crumple and throw away or compost, save trike covered trim leaves for later, you can hang dry till outside is slightly crispy then paper bag dry opening and turning everyday making sure buds arnt stacked and touching.....then cure in jars burping frequntly daily until the smoke is smoothe, cure/dry in cool dark place.

i know hicks got a few threads on this subjct i sugguest doing some research....


----------

